

An entire document management solution running on a $35 single board computer. - siloraptor
http://www.mayan-edms.com/raspberry-flavored-pyramid/

======
BMarkmann
Wait... From Mayan's website:

> Mayan EDMS uses Python, known for it's super speed and low hardware
> requirements.

Python is faster than Java? I'll give you "lightweight", but... what? Kudos on
running it on the Pi, but I suspect once you start using search and such
you'll feel like it's running on under-powered hardware. As far as clustering
it, good luck (and that will be "cool" too) in that effort. In the end, I
think you'd find it was maybe useful for a personal DMS, but "enterprise"?
Probably not.

From the actual linked article / blog post (not from Mayan EDMS website):

> installing Mayan EDMS was no different than installing in on an every day
> computer

...so, what is surprising here other than "prove" that you can install a
packaged Linux app on a Linux board?

